# Mail : ouverture des liens avec Safari au lieu de Firefox



## keythief (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Voila avec l'application mail lorsque je veux ouvrir un lien celui-ci ouvre Firefox alors que je préférerais qu'il choisisse Safari, malheureusement je n'arrive pas a trouvé où je puisse changer ce paramètre.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Décembre 2010)

keythief a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Voila avec l'application mail lorsque je veux ouvrir un lien celui-ci ouvre Firefox alors que je préférerais qu'il choisisse Safari, malheureusement je n'arrive pas a trouvé où je puisse changer ce paramètre.
> Merci d'avance.




bonsoir

safari>préférences>navigateur web par défaut

mettre safari à la place de firefox

bonne soirée


----------



## keythief (22 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup, a vrai dire je cherchais plutôt cela du coté des préférences de OS X, encore merci pour la rapidité et la clarté de ta réponse. 


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------

